# IVF - to work or not to work in 2ww? help !!!!!!!!!



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi There, 
I am a bit mixed up with all the different recomendations out there  I am having ICSI , is it better to take time of work or not? my DR says that its fine to go back to work just take things easy... and I hear other people saying take time of work and have as much rest as possible. 

I work in an office so I am usually stuck on my bum anyway.... what should I do? 

Any help would be most welcome I thought that it would help to get on with my regular routine but then if it ended up a neg result would I blame myself...


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi tinks

i'm not a nurse either  but i have had 2 cycles of ivf, the first i carried on as normal (although i don't work anyway) and the second i rested as much as possible and both resuls were the same, i think most people do what they feel comfortable doing, sorry i haven't made things any easier for you have i ?, what i am trying to say is make your descision and don't feel guilty or blame yourself, do whats right for you.

best of luck hun

luv pam


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks guys I think I will take a day or too of and then go back to work.... I really dont do much apart from natter to everyone in the chat room  I just dont know what is the best all my Dr told me was to stay away from sex for 2 hours after transfer I mean please !!!!

Love to you all 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi

I had IVF and did nothing during the 2ww ( i am a teacher and the 2ww was during the school holidays otherwise i would have taken the time off).
My clinic advised no lifting, ironing, hoovering or sex during the 2ww.
I got a positive result!!

My freind had her 1st ICSI and is now 22 weeks pregnant!! She has an office job and carried on working as normal.

I am not a nurse but hope this advice might  help you.

Good luck with whatever you choose.

Sara


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi

I really wish I could stop doing all the normal things while I was on the 2ww but unfortunately my dh works shifts and is out of the house a lot and the hoovering etc doesn't do itself! I tend to just carry on as normal, I always work thru it too but just don't do anything too strenuous like lift anything heavy! Do worry about my dogs jumping on me sometimes tho but embies are pretty much well protected aren't they?
Thinking of taking today and tomorrow off tho to spend some time with DH as I feel like I haven't seen him for over a week! Just about to phone my boss and grovel!!!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks girls.......
so really its a case of knowing your own limits..... snd take it easy....

thanks

Tinks


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

So, just wondering, if you DO decide not to work, how on earth do you manage to get 2 weeks off? that's quite a chunk out of your holiday entitlement. Or do you get it as sick leave, or unpaid leave. If so, does that mean telling your boss what you're having done? I hardly know my new line manager, plus gossip is so rife where I work, it'd be round everyone that I was having treatment in about 2 minutes.


----------



## Stephanie L (Sep 14, 2003)

Just thought I would share my experience.

I worked throughout my treatment - had EC on a bank hol Mon, took the next day off sick, & on the wed had ET (again phoned in sick). Returned to work on Thurs, so only 2 days off.

I work in an office, so it is not physically strenuous.

I tested positive 2 weeks later! (Although I have to say I am still in a state of absolute paranoia as I have had a miscarriage before) so it is not a happy endng yet, but here is hoping! 

I know it is easy for me to say having tested +ve, but I really don't believe working makes any difference & personally I would have gone mad at home for 2 weeks thinking about it, but I know for some it is more stressful going to work


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
just thought i say that im nearlly at the end of my 1stww.ive took the whole 2ww off on the sick.my job involves alot of heavy lifting and bending so it was the only choice i had.if i had a sat down job i would go back to work.being at home this week as drove me mad.its soo boring.im still doing the things i did before et like hovering up and things like that.all my mates who were pregnant did all the usual stuff and it didnt harm theyre pregnancys.i think its cause we know weve got embies implanted in our womb that we are too cautious.im just letting nature do the rest and getting on with things now.good luck to you all


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

That's a really good point - we are just very cautious, but understandably so, given what we're all having to go through. But then on IUI you don't even know if you are going to get an emby so there's even less reason to be cautious.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## louloubabe (Jul 19, 2004)

think its down to the indervidual company no law about it as of yet, one woman i read about on the internet was sueing her company as they sacked her for having to much time off for ivf 
I have told my fd but she is a woman and real nice and they are letting me have the time off but not full two weeks just a few days?
Do you have a personnell dept as they may be better to approach and tell them it is highly private the end of the day it is nothing to be ashamed off not as if any of us can help it
hugs lou
x
x


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi


It really depends on how you feel and what you do for a living. I'm a secondary teacher so was off in term time as things panned out. I had EC on a Friday with ET Monday and went back to work the following Friday on a light timetable thanks to my lovely colleagues then had another weekend to recover. I am sure I could have been signed off by my GP for another week however, I would have gone mad at home! I used self-certification for that week with no problem with using it. 


LindaJane


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for sharing your knowledge..... I think the conclusion is you know your own body and it's limits. I think I will take a few days off here and there once I get to my 2ww.. and let nature do the rest.

Love and hugs, from Dubai

Tinks


----------

